# 2000 Altima KA24DE Turbo kits?



## gopena (Sep 21, 2008)

Right, I'm considering buying this car Or a similar model formt he same generation. (I'm looking at a jetta right now but I'm totally indulated with the whole "AWFUL TRANSMISSON RUN AWAY reviews..." and the fact that the 2.0L engine sucks for pickup. I'm actually driving a 91' saab turbo convertible which is a 2.0T with 50 more HP lol)

ok... back on track...

I'm aware that the engine is the 2.4L KA24DE. Which is the same engine from the 340SX. So, the question is: Can I put in any ol' kit for a KA24DE or will it not fit right because of different parts/ or the fact that it's transversally mounted? has anyone had success with a turbo kit? The price ceiling would be around 2000/1500. saw one for 1209 here

Thanks and greetings,
Aaron


----------



## fijitec (Jan 29, 2009)

i have an 01 altima 5speed and im thinking of turboing it.. ebay has turbo kits for altima so im pretty sure people have done it... being an 01 stock i have surprized soo many cars on the road.. and i love my car other then it looks crappy..


----------

